# A new sig



## KingdomBlade (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I made a new sig. I think I did a good job of it.


----------



## Splych (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice. I like it


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2009)

It's pretty good. You can work on the render though, try to make it blend into the background more by:
1)Use the Magnetic Lasso Tool and go around the render (no need to be accurate, just around it, your render is the Roxas btw)
2)Once you've surrounded the render double click to select it
3)Right click and select "Feather"
4)Feather any number of pixels (I usually use 20)
5)Click "Layer" then "Layer Mask" then "Reveal Selection"
6)You're done


----------



## luke_c (Nov 18, 2009)

No offense, but the render itself isn't exactly great, text is a bit pixely if you understand, have you got anti- aliasing on? And looks like you just threw a image in the background, try placing C4D's into the picture.


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 21, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> No offense, but the render itself isn't exactly great, text is a bit pixely if you understand, have you got anti- aliasing on? And looks like you just threw a image in the background, try placing C4D's into the picture.



Looks like he smudged the render, that's fine. IMO, not everything needs c4ds.
The text is pretty bad, either change the font or check your anti-aliasing or whatever font settings.
I don't really like the position of the render, you placed him like a "floating head". I recommend you move the render up.

However, with all those suggestions, I think your colours are vibrant and good. I like the contrast of light and dark colours. Good luck on the next sig.


----------

